# Dropdowns or Radio Buttons in Emails - Outlook



## jdmanning2008 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi,

I would like to be able to send an HTML based email to a client that contains radio buttons or a dropdown which the client would then click on and reply back to where I can see the buttons they chose. 

Thanks


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Would the 'Voting buttons" Option in a message work for you?


----------



## jdmanning (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi there

Thanks for your reply. Voting buttons are not going to work for me.

Thanks anyway


----------

